# Maggie's home from her spay



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She was a good girl at the vet. Everything went well and she has some pain meds for the next couple days. She was licking before I put the onesey on but not at the incision itself. She is finding the shaved area itchy so I put some aloe vera gel on it. Doesn't seem as concerned about it now so I think it helped with the itching. She ate her supper and now she's ready for bed.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad she is home and eating!! Sounds good! Speedy recovery. Sleep tight little girl.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Bless her chops, glad it all went fine and that she is doing so well. She looks so cute, hope the rest of her recovery goes so well. xx to Maggie.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm glad it went well for her. Now the challenge begins, keeping her from jumping for the full ten days!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad everything went well! She looks adorable in her little pink onesie


----------



## Smalls2013 (Aug 6, 2014)

Glad things went well. She looks so cute in her pink outfit! Biscuit is set to go in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Baby girl.
I hope she (and you) slept well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw good girl, she's very sweet indeed.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Brilliant, I'm so pleased for you! She's very awake  Poppy was groggy and wobbly until the next evening, good luck


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie and I had a very good night last night. I got up to check on her a couple of times but she was sleeping soundly all covered up with a fluffy blanket. I was a little worried that she hadn't peed before bed but remembered reading that it was ok as she probably was to uncomfortable to think about going pee. She had a huge pee this morning, ate breakfast with her pain med like she was making up for missing yesterdays breakfast and then took herself back to bed. She so good but the shaved area is really itchy.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She is doing sooo wonderful!!! The shaved areas seemed to bother my 2 as much as the incisions! I even had to put a onsie on Sami after we moved here as the Groomer shaved his tummy?? with his groom. I told her to please never shave either of their tummies again! So glad little Maggie is being a trooper. She is so adorable!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Pleased to hear she's doing well & she looks adorable in her onsie! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless her, she is such a cutie, glad she is doing well.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad all is going well! she looks sweet in her onesie


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She seems to be doing really well. Keep it up Maggie.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She has been so good. Went out for a poo at lunch time and then we had toast and tea. (I had tea, she had water) After that it was back to bed after some more aloe vera on her tummy and a onesy change. I imagine she will stay there till supper time. Hope tomorrow goes just as well.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bless her, she is a star! Not taken the plunge with Phoebe yet, looking at October time for her. That's 3 months after her first season


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Today has been a repeat of yesterday. She's doing really well except for the really itchy belly. Has a really good appetite and likes to keep to her bed. She's getting rather spoiled. She gets carried to the kitchen for her meals, carried outside, carried inside, carried to her day bed in the living room, gets carried to the bedroom at night, gets all her snacks in bed, gets offered water in bed. Has a favorite toy beside her. Gets lots and lots of loving. But she is so worth it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Today has been a repeat of yesterday. She's doing really well except for the really itchy belly. Has a really good appetite and likes to keep to her bed. She's getting rather spoiled. She gets carried to the kitchen for her meals, carried outside, carried inside, carried to her day bed in the living room, gets carried to the bedroom at night, gets all her snacks in bed, gets offered water in bed. Has a favorite toy beside her. Gets lots and lots of loving. But she is so worth it.


Molly's belly was shaved too but it didn't but her at all. Does she have any allergies? Our vet told us to not put anything at all on her suture area. She had a onesie the hole time so no dirt would get on it and also she couldn't lick it. Glad she is doing so well!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow she sounds calm, a far cry from Cricket's antics! lol when did she learn to jump up on the couch...right on day 4 after surgery! thanks Cricket! lol


----------



## Dottieven (Dec 6, 2013)

Poor little Maggie but she is obviously being cherished. Love the onesie. Was trying to explain the theory to vet's nurse but she insisted a collar was necessary. Is this true or are you managing well, please?

Coco's spay is due on 12 September. We were hoping she would make 12 kg so she could have a laparascopic spay but alas it seems 10 kg is going to be her maximum weight.

I feel so guilty about having this done although I must admit she did find her first season stressful and over-groomed. I really didn't realise what a wonderful companion a dog could be. Intelligent too!

Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Dio.ren - she doesn't have any allergies. The skin looks wonderful and there is no swelling. She's just bothered by the close shave. She acted the same way several weeks ago when I took her to the groomer for a hygiene shave. She finds the aloe gel very soothing and visibly relaxes her whole body when I apply it. Of course I don't put any too close to the incision.

Dottieven - the onesie works really well. Good luck with little Coco in September.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Dio.ren - she doesn't have any allergies. The skin looks wonderful and there is no swelling. She's just bothered by the close shave. She acted the same way several weeks ago when I took her to the groomer for a hygiene shave. She finds the aloe gel very soothing and visibly relaxes her whole body when I apply it. Of course I don't put any too close to the incision.
> 
> Dottieven - the onesie works really well. Good luck with little Coco in September.


Molly gets cut so short and it never bothers her that is why I thought maybe she had allergies?? She sounds like she is doing well so that is great Glad the Aloe Vera helps!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dottieven said:


> Poor little Maggie but she is obviously being cherished. Love the onesie. Was trying to explain the theory to vet's nurse but she insisted a collar was necessary. Is this true or are you managing well, please?
> 
> Coco's spay is due on 12 September. We were hoping she would make 12 kg so she could have a laparascopic spay but alas it seems 10 kg is going to be her maximum weight.
> 
> ...


The onesies are brilliant - I think that if your dog has no external stitches they are brilliant -my girls just had internal stitches and glue - our vet took pictures of Kiki in her onesie and recommends them now to other owners of small dogs - she liked that it was cotton - provided loose comfotable protection and kept the site clean - also as I have other dogs it stopped them from interfering with the site. My vet did advise leaving the onesie open for a little while after the dog has been out to the toilet so that they can clean themselves and ivestigate the wound site - but re popper it if they start fixating on licking the wound. Neither of mine did. They did not wear a lampshade collar or one of the neck collars at all. 
Just a quick warning - if you have teenage sons do point out to them in words of one syllable that it is vital to undo the onesie before letting the dog out to pee 


Good to hear Maggie is being such an ideal patient - I'm waiting for your HELP I CAN'T STOP HER JUMPING post, it must be coming soon


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It sounds like Maggie is almost enjoying her convalescence. 

We used a onesie with Rufus as well, but had to get the collar too for times we could not be with him. He'd rip right through the cotten if not.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> It sounds like Maggie is almost enjoying her convalescence.
> 
> We used a onesie with Rufus as well, but had to get the collar too for times we could not be with him. He'd rip right through the cotten if not.



Just what I would have expected from Rufus. 


I think she's taking advantage of the situation big time. I just made myself some toast and tea then sat at the kitchen table to eat it. She quite loudly made it known that she wanted some too but would not get up from her bed to come and get it. Room service it was then..........again.


----------



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

Awwwww, how cute is Maggie! She looks adorable,,,,,, they all do! cant wait to get mine but have to wait until after March!! Its killing me seeing all these beautiful puppies and dogs!

Mo


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, I knew it wouldn't last much longer. Maggie did a doodle dash.  I had just brought her in from a pee and when I took her leash off and went to put her onesie back on she wiggled away from me and did a doodle dash up and down the hall, grabbed a toy and dropped it at my feet to play. While she dashed I stood calmly yet I was freaking out inside.  I went to take her by the collar and she turned into a crockapoo. The whole episode lasted about 30 seconds and then i was able to put her onesie back on and she went back to bed. I can't even think what tomorrow will be like. Only 5 more days of quiet to go. She was being so so good.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Now she's just chewed the snaps on her onesie!  I guess we're done with that now.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You can do it Barb, it'll be like wrestling a greased pig, but you can do it. If Rufus was there he'd be on Maggies side. I can hear him barking "Go Maggie Go!"


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL.
Their perceived powers of recovery are amazing. 
With Dot I just kept her on a lead when I was home. That way she was with me and I could limit the madness, a little.... vertical on the spot bouncing was difficult to completely supress - but Fairlie scare me so badly with what the consequences might be, I really was the anti Fun Police for the whole 10 days. It does seem mad though, because on the magic day 10 they can suddenly resume all of their normal physical exhuberance.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The problem is the proverbial slippery slope. A little running might be ok, but we all know how quickly a little run turns into a full on sprint. A little jump won't rip stitches but repeated jumping will stretch and aggravate the incision. My policy is better safe than sorry and anyone who dares to can google photos for why it makes good sense.

Think of it as training for if you are ever (God forbid) in a hijacked bus and you must keep Maggie still and quiet so the hijacker stays calm.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She tried for another dash through the house this morning but I quickly stopped her. Why she had to run 6 feet across the kitchen to the breakfast bowl I have no idea. Making good use of the baby gates now. I think keeping her confined to the room that I am in may be the answer. That and peanut butter in her kong.


----------

